# H100i Fan controller - idea



## ATarrant (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

Got a new question for you - struggling to find a clear answer on forums.

Im using the H100i and I've brought some new fans for the case. Is it a good idea to plug all case fans (2xintake, 1xexhaust, 2xH100i) into the H100i pump fan controller? Or is it best to plug them all into the mobo system fan slots?

It It would appear that the Link software does a good job, since i can see at a glance what rpm all the fans are at, etc. I just wasnt sure if it would be asking the H100i to do too much?

I've used a Ysplitter (provided with the noctua fans).

Cheers in advance


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would plug them into the motherboard.

Remember the y splitter with the noctua is a speed and noise reducing device so the fans will run slower than their full speed.


----------



## ATarrant (Feb 21, 2011)

Well it would appear that my SYST Fan 3 isnt working  think i might get a fan controller - any recommendations? 

Akasa Fan control 3.5" brushed aluminium panel.. | Ebuyer.com

Perhaps?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah the akasa ones are good.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The h100i controller is only meant to control the fans attached to the unit as it can then monitor and adjust those fans for cooling.

For case fans, you should use a standalone controller.

I've not used Akasa. I'm currently using this one: Lamptron 30W - 4 Channel Aluminum Rheobus w/ Multi Color Backlit LED - Version 2 - Black (FC-5V2) w/ Brighter Display! - FrozenCPU.com


----------

